# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Hablemitoğlu Cinayeti:

## iputisamo

Hablemitoğlu Cinayeti: ABD ve İsrailğin İşine Gelmiyordu 


ğTürkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin üniter ve laik yapısına göz diken tüm unsurlara karşı bunca zahmete ve mihnete değer mi diyorsanız, Atatürkğün manevi mirasçısı olarak evet değer, diyorum. üünkü Türküm ve başka Türkiye yok!ğ

Doç. Dr. Necip HABLEMİTOĞLU

- Onu öldüren güçler, iz bırakmadan, çok ustaca, en ideal anı seçmişlerdi. Bunu ancak bir istihbarat örgütü yapabilir.

- Amerikağnın Yeni Dünya Düzeni içinde yer alan Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin gerçekleştirilebilmesi için büyük bir tehdit teşkil ediyordu.

- Oğnu koruması gereken güçler (Emniyet, MİT ve Genelkurmay, Jandarma istihbaratı) bu konuda etkisiz kaldılar.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Atatürkçü ve milliyetçi bir sembol haline gelerek, yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin gözüne batan Ankara üniversitesi Dil ve Tarih Coğrafya Fakültesi öğretim üyesi Dr. Necip Hablemitoğlu'nun ölümünün ardından üç yıl geçti. ülümünün ardındaki sır perdesini, böyle bir cinayetin önlenmesinde Genelkurmay istihbaratının, Emniyet istihbaratının ve MİT'in önlemlerini ve yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin rolünü İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp Enstitüsü üğretim üyesi Doç.Dr. ümit Sayınğla konuştuk.

Necip Hablemitoğlu ile ortak noktanız neydi?

Ulusalcı-Milliyetçi bazı dostlarım aracılığıyla tanıştığım Hablemitoğlu ile Amerika'da bulunduğu süre içinde

de Türkiye'yi ilgilendiren gelişmeler çerçevesinde sık sık bilgi alışverişinde bulunuyorduk. üzellikle Atatürkçü Cumhuriyet Türkiyesi'nin korunması konusunda büyük, çok değerli çalışmalar yaptığını düşünüyorum. üzellikle KüSTEBEK isimli kitapta Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni yıkmaya çalışan odakları, BERGAMA dosyasında ise Türkiye'de altın konusunda oynanan oyunları deşifre etti. Enteresan olan milliyetçi, ülkesini seven insanların bir bir katledilmesi! Necip'in hunharca emperyalist güçlerin istihbarat uzantıları tarafından katledilmesi beni çok yaraladı. O zaman anladım ki, artık bu Cumhuriyet hızla çökmekte! Necip'e tonlarca istihbarat bilgisini verenler onu korumadılar. Benzer bir duruma Muammer Aksoy ve İhsan Güven cinayetlerinde de rastlıyoruz. Onlarında ortak özelliği Necip'in ALTIN konusunu araştırıyor olduğu gibi, PETROL konusunu araştırıyor olmalarıydı. İhsan Güven son 25 yılık çalışmalarında Türkiye'nin bir petrol okyanusu üzerinde yüzdüğünü kanıtlamıştı, onun avukatı ise ADD'nin kurucularından Muammer Aksoy'du. ünce Muammer Aksoy 1991'de, İhsan Güven de 2003'de öldürüldü. Bu konudaki benzerlikler gözönüne alınmalıdır.

İstihbarat uzantıları tarafından katledildikleri doğru mu? Bunu neye dayanarak söylüyorsunuz?

Sevgili Necip'e kendini korumasını telefonda defalarca söylemiştim. Silah bile taşımıyordu. Onu öldüren güçler, O'nu yakından günlerce takip etmiş olmalı ki, hiçbir iz bırakmadan, çok usta bir biçimde alışverişten dönerken, en ideal anı seçmişlerdi. Bu bir kere tüm telefonlarının dinlendiğini, onu öldürmek için kararın çoktan verildiğini kanıtlıyor. Bunu ancak bir istihbarat örgütü yapabilir. Necip'in öldürülmesi konusunda tek neden olabilir: Fethullahçı örgütlenme konusunda yaptığı araştırmalar üzerinde durulmasına karşın, temel neden yukarıda da belirtildiği gibi Bergama dosyasını ulusalcı çizgide açmasıdır. Kendisinin MİT ile bağlantılarını biliyordum, geleceğin müsteşarı olma olasılığını ve askeri istihbarat tarafından bu konuda destek aldığını bizzat söylemişti. Ortadoğu politikası konusunda milliyetçi ve Atatürkçü bir çizgisi vardı; bu nedenle Amerika'nın küreselleşme ve Yeni Dünya Düzeni içinde yer alan Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin gerçekleştirilebilmesi için büyük bir tehdit teşkil ediyordu. MİT'in başına askeri istihbarat desteğiyle gelseydi durum çok farklı olabilirdi. Bu cinayette tıpkı Uğur Mumcu cinayetinde olduğu gibi Amerika ve İsrail parmağı olduğunu düşünüyorum. üünkü şu dönemde bir ğBüyük İsrailğ projesi olan Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi bağlamında tüm ulusalcılara ve milli çizgideki aydınlara büyük bir saldırı var. Bu konuda ulusalcı ve Atatürkçü bilim adamı olarak bana da büyük saldırı ve ölüm tehditleri mevcut. ülürsek de vatan sağolsun. Ama Amerika'nın ve İsrail'in en büyük korkusu sevgili Necip Hablemitoğlu gibi vatansever aydınların örgütlenmesi ve ulus devleti korumak için direnişe geçmesidir. Burada olayın gelişmesi ve cinayetin işleniş şekli tam bir profesyonellik arzediyor. Söylediğim gibi, bu uluslararası bir istihbarat örgütünün yapabileceği bir eylem türüdür. Bu konuda Türk istihbarat birimleri ne yazık ki sessiz ve yetersiz kalmışlardır. Hablemitoğlu korunabilirdi, ama nedense ulusalcı aydınları sindirme kararı gereğince susturuldu.

Uluslararası örgütler diye CIA ve MOSSAD'ı mı kastediyorsunuz?

İsrail'in başka gizli servisleri de var, MOSSAD'ın işin içinde olma olasılığı var. ABD'de 11 Eylül saldırısından sonra başka kaatil istihbarat örgütleri de kuruldu. üzellikle gölge Hükümetin başındaki Dick Cheney bu yeni gölge istihbarat örgütlerini oluşturdu. Amerika ne yaparsa mübah; tamamen mafya mantığı... Dolayısı ile Amerika ve İsrail günümüzde en terörist ve haydut devletlerdir. Artık Uğur Mumcu'nun deyimiyle Uluslararası Hukuk 'Guguk' olmuştur. şu anda 3. Dünya savaşının içindeyiz. Bu savaş 11 Eylül saldırısı ile başladı, yani ABD kendi kendine saldırarak, terörü bahane edip Afganistan'a ve Irak'a hiç bir hukuki gerekçesi olmadan saldırdı. Yakında Suriye, İran ve hali hazırda işgal etmiş olduğu Türkiye'ye de saldıracak. Türkiye'de ulusalcı çatının oluşması çok tehlikeli olduğu için bir çok aydın katledildi. Necip Hablemitoğlu da bu cinayet zinciri dahilinde öldürüldü, yakında başka cinayetler de işlenebilir.

Olayın soruşturulmasında neden sonuca varılamadı?

Bu olayın arkasında yabancı istihbarat örgütleri olduğuna göre, bu cinayetler çözülemez. "NATO'nun gizli orduları" isimli bir kitap çıktı. Danielle Ganser, bu kitapta NATO'ya üye olan ülkelerin istihbarat örgütlerine ve paramiliter güçlerine nasıl sızıldığı anlatılıyor. NATO'ya girdiğiniz zaman otomatik olarak NATO'nun sizin

ülkenizde kuracağı gizli istihbarat örgütlerine de izin veriyorsunuz. Bunlara Süper NATO veya ğStay Behindğ

gruplar deniyor. Bu örgütler sizin içinizde her türlü örtülü operasyonu yapabiliyorlar. Dolayısı ile istihbarat örgütleriniz de bunlara esir ediliyor; bağımsız bir istihbaratınız kalmıyor. Bizim istihbarat örgütlerimizin elemanlarının veya paramiliter örgütlenmenin maaşlarını bir zamanlar CIA ödemiş. Başka ülkelerde de bunları yapmış (İtalya'da Gladyo ve P2 locası yapılanması, Yunanistanğda Sheep Skin, Almanya'da ve İngiltere'de benzer yapılanmalar). Bu gölge örgütler uyuşturucu, ticaretinden silah ticaretine, madenlerin işletilmesine, petrol araştırmalarına kadar pek çok işin içinde. Dolayısı ile lokal emniyet güçlerinin ve istihbarat örgütlerinin de içine sızmış durumdalar; işledikleri cinayetleri çözmek hemen hemen imkansız. Bilinmeyen ve açıklanmayan pek çok gizli anlaşma var. üreğin ABD'ye ve NATO'ya sormadan ve desteğini almadan Türkiye'de bir askeri darbe yapmak mümkün değil; ikili gizli anlaşmalara göre hemen devreye NATO giriyor.

Hablemitoğlu'na ölüm tehditi gelmesine rağmen öldürülmesine göz mü yumuldu?

Evet. 2000 yılında defalarca tehdit aldığını söylemişti. Ayrıca arabasının da takip edildiğini söylemişti. üldürülmeden önce de tehdit ediliyordu. O'nu zayıflatmak için tonlarca iftira yapıldı, dava açıldı, defalarca üniversiteden uzaklaştırıldı ve mahkemeyle döndü. üniversite içinde ve dışında büyük bir saldırıya maruz kaldı. O'nu bezdirmek için ellerinden geleni yaptılar. Yılmadı. O'nu koruması gereken güçler (Emniyet, MİT ve Genelkurmay, Jandarma istihbaratı) O'nu korumadılar; bu konuda etkisiz kaldılar. Yani kurda bırakılan bir kuzu gibi yem olarak yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin ellerine bırakıldı ve profesyonel bir cinayetle hunharca katledildi. Necip'in telefonu dinleniyordu, takip ediliyordu. İstense rahatlıkla korunabilirdi. Koruma bile verilmedi. Sonuçta bu cinayet ortamı rahat bırakıldı, pek çok aydına yapıldığı gibi. Necip'in davasına bakan DGM başsavcısı ile konuştuğumda; 1 milyona yakın telefon konuşmasını analiz ettiklerini ama bir sonuca varamadıklarını söyledi. Bir gün bizler de öldürülürsek, hiç kimse bizi koruyamayacak ve daha sonra da adımızı anmayacak.

Röportaj: Yüksel Mutlu

----------

